# A tanker with facility of carrying Chemical and oil side by side, at same time



## sindbaad (Mar 6, 2013)

Few weeks back, I came across a ship (Tanker) which was having facility of carrying chemical and oil side by side. 

It was good to see that type of ship.


----------



## R396040 (Sep 30, 2008)

sindbaad said:


> Few weeks back, I came across a ship (Tanker) which was having facility of carrying chemical and oil side by side.
> 
> It was good to see that type of ship.


In 72/73 ? I joined the Post Runner the first ship for Panocean. She was an older ship to fill in for new ships being built for the company service. I had to attend a course with all other offices at Warsash College Southa mpton. I was Services officer,new title (P/CS) for new company. Sat through several days of lectures about ships procedures,loading cargoes etc which I didnt have a clue about......They were PARCEL tankers and could carry a huge range & variety of cargoes. During one lecture the lecturer suddenly turbned to me and asked how I was going to load the various liquid cargoes he had carefully been explaining to the other officers. I hurriedly said something or other out of the list and he made a big play by stopping everything and annoucing that THE BOTTOM OF MY SHIP HAD JUST FALLEN OUT.......
She was a great ship to sail on,old or not, and one of the best crowds I ever sailed with.

Stuart


----------



## G0SLP (Sep 4, 2007)

I served in a couple of ships which were originally classed for oil, chemicals and liquefied gases, including Ethylene. Built 1989, 10,000 cubic metres capacity in 6 tanks. A maze of pipes on deck! Originally 'Igloo Moon' & 'Igloo Star'. Nice ships.


----------



## willincity (Jul 11, 2007)

It is not uncommon that IMO Class II or III ships carry chemical and oil cargoes on the same voyage nowadays, compatibility/segregation etc. is the name of the game.
combination carries are also sailing around (LPG/Chemical carriers)


----------



## jasper (May 21, 2004)

All The "Anco" Tankers I sailed on between 1974 and 1989 had this capability. Cleaning the pumproom bilges was a lot of fun. You just never knew what was going to be in there.


----------



## Ken Wood (Sep 6, 2006)

Sailed with Stolt on a parcel tanker. The combination of cargo combinations was immense. We carried chemicals, lub oils, tallow, palm oil, coconut oil etc, even crude oil. We had little control over the loading sequence, as cargo space was sold months in advance, which sometimes meant sailing from one loading port to the next down by the head and with a substantial list. Very good runs, but very hard work.


----------

